# Feeling a little low the past couple days...



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Saturday my foster babies that I have had here WAY too long (we have been waiting for Seth's eye ulcer to clear up and the vet considered surgery then went on vacation for over a week!). Anyways, I've had them about 6 weeks longer than the rest of the litter and they have become part of the family, living with us, playing with Polly and Phoebe and even Coco. :thumb Frankly they have been great fun and a real joy to have around.

Saturday they went home to their wonderful forever family and I hear they love it there. Lots of kids to keep them entertained and occupied and snuggle with. Problem is I really, really miss them. Polly and Coco seem to really, really miss them. :roll:

This current batch of foster babies upstairs don't even want to leave the room let alone visit with Polly. Momma cat has to be locked up when I prop open the door or she tries to attack Polly which of course adds to the tension in the air and then NO one REALLY wants to leave the room. :x

So we are all a bit down here. Even hubby misses all the hubbub these kittens created!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh that would leave me feeling the same way. These furbabies do have a way of sliding into your heart and family. But the good part is they now have found their wonderful forever home, and thats partly thanks to all that wonderful love and attention you gave those kittens.
It must be tough to go from such lovies to your present more difficult guests, but that may be a good thing after feeling so sad with these last ones, these will be easier to le go. Sending hugs from Dubai


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks, Jenny! Little Seth was a purr monster and a total love bug. My husband especially loved him. He was the more loving of the 2 yet still a total boy! The upside with staying here so long is it broke him of nursing on his sister. I won't say WHERE he would nurse her but lets just say I'm very, very glad he stopped. Ewww.....


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry Marcia. I can imagine how hard that must be to get used to it. But you are an amazing person for taking these babies in and finding them good homes, even though you know your heart will break in the end. Sorry your having a hard time today.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm sorry you're feeling a bit blue Marcia. I could never do what you do. I would have a houseful of cats. Our association limits us to 2, so it wouldn't work out anyway. 

Maybe taking a break when the current ones are gone would help? Hugs to you!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Marcia, I always felt it must be difficult to do what you do. This new batch may turn around when they get a little older. Meanwhile I have a nice plump 2.5 year old male that I would love to give you but I wouldn't do that to you.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am sorry, Marcia! Those little ones leave the biggest holes when they leave. I know it is not easy but at least you have the comfort of knowing they are loved and with a nice family. Hugs to you.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Jetlaya67 said:


> I am sorry, Marcia! Those little ones leave the biggest holes when they leave. I know it is not easy but at least you have the comfort of knowing they are loved and with a nice family. Hugs to you.


Jetlaya, you nailed it! It IS SO comforting to know they are with a great family that has 3 little kids that just love them. The kittens are getting LOTS of play time - something I just didn't do enough of for their liking (thank you Polly for helping me out there!). This will pass. Every now and then I get a great kitten that steals my heart and I am lost without them for a few days but I remind myself that as much as I'd like, I can't keep them all. :roll:


----------

